# cpt 54220



## alices (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi all can someone tell me if you can code 54220 x2 if the dr wrote priapism, placed 18 g needles on each side of penis and aspirated fluid ? I thought no but I just want to make sure in case I am wrong..thank you, alice


----------



## alices (Jan 13, 2012)

*re-54220*

Hi again, I hope someone will answer the previous question, can they code 54220 x2 if they use 2 needles one on either side of the penis to aspirate it??,,thanks again, alice


----------



## jean baysinger (Apr 17, 2012)

According to MUE edits this can only be billed one time

Medically Unlikely Edits for Code: 54220     

 Units of Practitioner Limit:    1


----------

